# Dealing with the public.



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

I went out tonight on Lake Orr and a couple walking their dog asked me "How deep is it out there? Can you touch the bottom?)


----------



## Bailz411 (Mar 30, 2009)

I had two stink boaters drive up to the ramp when I was setting up, they decided to give me stick and started singing row row row ya boat, I just paddled off but forgot my net so went back to get it. By this time they were in the water and trying to start their 2 stroke motor but it wouldnt start as they drifted away from the ramp. how could I resist. Gave them a big smile and a "row row row ya boat". Dont know where they went cause didnt see them all day. hope they had to pack up.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Bailz411 said:


> I had two stink boaters drive up to the ramp when I was setting up, they decided to give me stick and started singing row row row ya boat, I just paddled off but forgot my net so went back to get it. By this time they were in the water and trying to start their 2 stroke motor but it wouldnt start as they drifted away from the ramp. how could I resist. Gave them a big smile and a "row row row ya boat". Dont know where they went cause didnt see them all day. hope they had to pack up.


Brilliant.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

the wierdest i got eric was a guy who thought the pedals operated the rudder at the back and made the hobie move thru the water by swooshing its tail.

people are pretty gullible, like i said once before, we once convinced an american girl on a dive boat that if she gets into trouble just yell help. when the bubbles get to the top and pop at the surface the word help will be clearly heard and she can expect a rescue.

oh eric, i hope you made it to the moe cup today though i see it was a very heavy track.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

An elderly gent was waiting for me at the ramp at wello one day when I got back in. The normal chit chat about the weather, the fishing, were they biting etc. He said he'd been watching me fish the edge of the reef all morning from his verandah. Then he asked me if I'd "paddled all the way out there?" 

How else was I going to get there??????? Swim and tow the kayak behind me?????


----------



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

Got asked once. " Do you go fishing in that?" Said nope, I sit in it, the fish are usually in the water. I figure you just keep it simple for simple folks.
Regards John.


----------



## bigbulki (Aug 17, 2008)

A lady walking by with her dog said "your well set up..... you even have a little television"


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Im just polite, answer questions without being a smarty or treating people like dumbarse's. Most of the 'dumb' questions you get are people just trying to make conversation, kind of like the old 'nice weather isnt it' used as an icebreaker. I Let some guy go for a paddle in my kayak couple of days ago as he was looking at buying one, he was thankful and i was glad to give him some pointers.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

bigbulki said:


> A lady walking by with her dog said "your well set up..... you even have a little television"


hahaha gotta love that one  I havn't been out much recently but i must say; The first time i went fishing from my kayak at Wellington Point i was amazed to see how many people were interested in the actual kayak and asked how on earth i fished from it lol.

Dan.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Bailz411 said:


> I had two stink boaters drive up to the ramp when I was setting up, they decided to give me stick and started singing row row row ya boat, I just paddled off but forgot my net so went back to get it. By this time they were in the water and trying to start their 2 stroke motor but it wouldnt start as they drifted away from the ramp. how could I resist. Gave them a big smile and a "row row row ya boat". Dont know where they went cause didnt see them all day. hope they had to pack up.


Hahahaha!!! i love it mate, thats gold.
i wish i was there to see their faces :lol:


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

Softy ( a forum member who doesnt post much) and I on our last trip to Wallaroo had a man approach about the kayaks.. that lead us into a conversation on soft plastics. which he then pulled out a tray he bought form a sale at a shop and asked us how to use them. after about a half hour chit chat as we de-rigged we departed.

2 hours later.. back at the pub having a few beers.. who should rock up??? the same bloke and his wife.. so they sat down and enjoyed an evenings chit chat and cold beers before they departed..

have had nothing but positive comments and inquisitive questions from all comers so far.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I had some Chinese tourists around the kayak once, they thought it was the funniest sight they ever seen, one asked where do you sit and i showed them where the seat goes, this produced more doubled over laughter and nearly had tears coming out of their eyes,,they giggled and laughed all the way back to the tour bus,stealing glances back at the yak all the way,,


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I used to like having a chat about the yak after each outing but it soon wore thin after having to do a Q&A session after every trip when all I wanted to do was get home and clean it all up. I should have a laminated card that outlines the questions I KNOW they will ask before they ask them.

Now days I am still nice to them but just continue to pack up and walk stuff to the car etc. They usually get the message when they see the lot disappearing in front of them!

I can understand their interest though. The whole kayak fishing thing is still a strange thing to a lot of people.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

talking about t'yak and t'fishin is one of the delights of life, isn't it??? The Island always gets a lot of attention when its fully rigged so I have had my share of Q and A. The only times I've been tempted to a bout of kayak rage is when I'm out at sea and get stinkers buzz by at maximum wash to "inspect" the strange little man on his strange little craft with no thought to the lines I have in the water or the fact that I cherish the peace and quiet out there... thats where thoughts of onboard torpedoes begin to fester and grow...

cheers

John


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

I was setting up in Coffs on charlesworth beach, had the three rods etc etc. There is resort there, a guest from the resort came up and said "fishing eh". I didn't know what to say "yeah fishing". He walked silently off.


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

This thread reminded me of one of the funniest camping questions, question wasnt directed at the yak.

I was out camping with some mates and some of their mates from melbourne, these people obviously been outdoors in their lives. So i was having a chat to one of them and he points over to his tent (at the annex) and says 'Whats that part for, is that where you got to the toilet?' restraining my laughter and the urge to say 'yep, sure is, you go ahead and take a big dump in there'...i nicely explained its real purpose


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Found it interesting at first meeting people from all walks of life with the show and tell side of things then the novelty wore a bit thin :twisted: :twisted: all I wanted to do was either get out there asap or pack up and go home.Now I just go with the flow ,no point getting upset if people have time for a chat then so have I .Some yaks are chick magnets 
but for some reason my yak attracts fellas in their 60s and 70s :? just cant work that one out ;-) :shock:

cheers cruiser


----------



## hobie1kanobie (Apr 7, 2008)

download/file.php?id=22563&mode=view

this is how,,,,, :twisted:


----------



## susieq (Oct 16, 2008)

I've had no bizarre or unpleasant experiences to date...just the standard questions from curious passers by. I'm always happy to gab on about the yak and all it's bits and I've only ever had positive responses. Most folk are impressed by the simplicity and compactness of the setup. I have to agree with cruiser though...all my inquisitors have been 60 plus and predominantly male.


----------



## Ifishtwo (Nov 6, 2008)

Was fishing in the Nerang River (Gold Coast) one day when a boat load of Japanese tourists came by and started taking photos.
They motioned me over to their boat where they proceeded to touch and prod the yak and myself.
Felt a bit like a movie star, till I got bored with it all and peddled off into the sunset waving goodbye.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

If you think its tough dealing with the public you should have spent the day with Shufoy and myself last weekend at the Mandurah boat show (W.A's biggest) He set up his kayak out the front of the main tent with around 80,000 people walking past :shock: Even dragged the yak up onto the stage for a couple talks a day on kayak fishing , i bet he slept well that night , :lol: its tiring dealing with the public and the questions are all the same.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

We should keep in mind that we are all ambassadors for our sport!

A friendly word or a polite answer costs nothing.


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

I was launching from Moffat once, keen as mustard to get on with it then approached by some oldies with the usual delaying chit chat, I wanted to say bugger off you are stealing my fishing time but I didnt. Anyhow before landing a few hours later the swell was up so I stored my rods in the centre of the profish (I had cut a hole and added an inspection hatch) anyhow same bunch of oldies with a few extras approached and again usual chit chat the one said.. Hang on where are your rods and before I could answer, another piped in with 'didnt you know Jimmy, they are disposable they just throw them away when finished!

I went home no fish but grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

> by Bailz411 » Thu Oct 15, 2009 7:40 pm
> 
> I had two stink boaters drive up to the ramp when I was setting up, they decided to give me stick and started singing row row row ya boat,


I have had stinkers do this sort of thing to me at the ramp. But they soon shut up when you go up beside the at the cleaning table where they are cleaning there 25cm bream and pull out a couple af 60+cm snapper and start cleaning them.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

I get it all the time around the Mornington peninsula, so now i just say, ring Scott lovig he'll sort you out  .
I had a couple of sight seeing kayakers up a Mallacoota this year and they were asking a million questions about the kayak and how it works and all the usual stuff, then they started giving me lectures, on fishing and how fish feel pain and sport fishing is barbaric and cruel to fish. I wanted to drill holes in there yak :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
I just give them a smile and pack up in front of them.

Bilby.


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

At Boggy Creek the other day a couple of old, grubby, yobbo/alcoholic looking stinkboat drivers pulled up as I was unloading. When the enquired about how I went I told them I had caught and released a few legal breambos to which they responded with (in a rather stand offish, ridiculing manner) "whats the point in fishing if you just release them, we keep everything we can as there are hardly any fish compared to the old days". They then began whining about bag and size limits on lizards. Like treating a drunk having a winge about being refused service when working I listened quietly while unloading, smiled, nodded. When they had finished their uneducated winge I very politely replied by saying "Ah....so it's people like you which have raped fish stocks throughout SEQ", as I proceeded to load my Yak on the car. Funny I heard nothing from them after that.

At Tinny Creek a young fella around 18 came over and asked where to fish and made enquirie4s about fishing from a Yak, and what I used to catch fish. I then showed him how the Yak worked, told him about the benefits of using a Yak, and then my selection of SP's and Gulps. He was very interested in the SP's so I gave him some leader, a few jigheads, and five different SP's and a couple of gulps. He offered to give me $10 for the gear to which I refused and explained to him that I first used SP's in the Maroochy after making an enquiry to another fisho in a boat who did the same thing by giving me some jigheads, SP's and leader, and explained a couple of techniques to get me started. On his second cast while I was loading up he hooked a small lizard and I could see that he was now infected with the SP's virus! As a novice he did much better than I, it took me 5 casts to get my first fish on a SP :lol:

Personally I am happy to have a chat while I pack up as I think its a great way to promote sustainable fishing practices.



susieq said:


> I've had no bizarre or unpleasant experiences to date...just the standard questions from curious passers by. I'm always happy to gab on about the yak and all it's bits and I've only ever had positive responses. Most folk are impressed by the simplicity and compactness of the setup. I have to agree with cruiser though...all my inquisitors have been 60 plus and predominantly male.





cruiser said:


> Found it interesting at first meeting people from all walks of life with the show and tell side of things then the novelty wore a bit thin :twisted: :twisted: all I wanted to do was either get out there asap or pack up and go home.Now I just go with the flow ,no point getting upset if people have time for a chat then so have I .Some yaks are chick magnets
> but for some reason my yak attracts fellas in their 60s and 70s :? just cant work that one out ;-) :shock:
> 
> cheers cruiser


Geez I am hoping its not your Kingy that attracts the old men! :lol:


----------



## ButterflyKisses (Oct 4, 2009)

What has happened to what used to be a usual chit chat amongst strangers???... it seems to have dissappeared into moblie phones and the internet and other technology... noone talks by using their vocal chords and proper words anymore... Just be greatful that there are still people out there who know how to talk using this dissappering technique... They are interested in what you are doing... you never know you may get them interested in the sport... or they may mention it to another person who may look into it and become involved... you may make friends for life... you can never have too many friends even if they are just fishing buddies...

You just have to be polite and if they ask a question that gets asked all the time (and you want to make them feel bad for asking) answer them starting with "You know what! I get asked that all the time..." 

Just be polite! You never know, I might be the one asking the questions, and I bight back... be careful!!! ;-)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well i tried a new bream spot this evening,,a very quiet spot and only saw one car pull up the whole time i was there just as i was about to go,,,

Just on 6 pm the mozzys were out in force,,kill two and another 10 would take there place  Just as i was pulling the kayak up the driver goes catch anything and wants to talk kayak fishing i am getting eaten alive but i walked up and say G'day while getting bitten from head to foot,,,he goes here have the last of my "Rid",,thank god  , he saved my life,,i could then chat and pack up in my own good time,,,

Theres a moral to the story somewhere.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

I get people all the time looking and wanting the ins and outs of the kayak and the sport explained. I used to spend a lot of time with them but these days I tend to be more time pressured when I fish so find it a little frustrating sometimes when you only have a couple of hours to get out and home and people want to hold you up at the ramp.....Not their problem but frustrating nonetheless.

I recall one occasion when I was launching in Port Macquarie CBD in the early afternoon with Danny (Physhopath) who was still in recovery mode from a party the night before. There were the usual small number of fish skeletons in the water adjacent to the ramp from fishos who have cleaned fish and thrown them in.

This day there were a couple of elderly asian ladies (clearly tourists) admiring the pelicans near the ramp. As Danny was launching they pointed towards a fish skeleton in about 4ft of water, asking Danny if he could retrieve it. He looked back with a bewildered look and asked Why? "To feed the pelicans" was the reply.

Needless to say Danny continued his launch without dunking himself to retrieve the fish skeleton for the tourists.......But it was funny as all hell at the time!! :lol:

Bart70


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Showery rain all day on the Gold Cpast today, carrying my yak up the beach at Talley Creek and an older couple in rain coats ask >Is it wet out there?"
"A little"


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

this is a ripper thread


----------

